# HELP with DPP and saving



## cmercer (Oct 22, 2012)

So I am really new to all of this and I just did my first non-professional photo shoot of my family and loaded all the pics (RAW and Large) into the DPP and when I star or check mark one of the pics, a message appears asking me to save what I have changed. I say yes to saving even though all I did was give a pic 5 stars. Then I keep getting this error message:
cannot save. file or destination folder may be locked. do you want to save with another name?
Why is this??
If I only star 1 image at a time and try to quit DPP then it saves; however if I have starred several images and then try to quit, it gives me that message for all the images EXCEPT the first one. Does it only allow you to save one change at a time?
I have checked all my folders on my mac and they are not locked and on top of that they show I have access to read/write not just read only.
Can someone help me?


----------



## cayenne (Oct 22, 2012)

cmercer said:


> So I am really new to all of this and I just did my first non-professional photo shoot of my family and loaded all the pics (RAW and Large) into the DPP and when I star or check mark one of the pics, a message appears asking me to save what I have changed. I say yes to saving even though all I did was give a pic 5 stars. Then I keep getting this error message:
> cannot save. file or destination folder may be locked. do you want to save with another name?
> Why is this??
> If I only star 1 image at a time and try to quit DPP then it saves; however if I have starred several images and then try to quit, it gives me that message for all the images EXCEPT the first one. Does it only allow you to save one change at a time?
> ...


This is kind of side stepping the issue...but have you tried opening the same files directly with say, iPhoto (or Aperture if you bought that for $80)?

Also, and this is likely a stupid question, but have to ask...the pictures you're opening with DPP, they're OFF the CF/SD card and on your drive...you're not trying to edit or rate or anything ON the card itself?

Thanx,

cayenne


----------



## cmercer (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for replying! I figured it out! It took me a while but I did figure it out. I really am not liking this software. Do you have an good reccomendations for someone new to all this? I need a user friendly software that pretty much does all the stuff to really edit a picture the way some need to be edited? Plus I am on a MAC so I know the editing software that comes with my MAC is not that great.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 30, 2012)

cmercer said:


> Thanks for replying! I figured it out! It took me a while but I did figure it out. I really am not liking this software. Do you have an good reccomendations for someone new to all this? I need a user friendly software that pretty much does all the stuff to really edit a picture the way some need to be edited? Plus I am on a MAC so I know the editing software that comes with my MAC is not that great.


Well, again...iPhoto comes with your mac...give that a try to start with.
Copy your images off your card directly to the harddrive...make a folder for your images...I like to organize my folders by year_month...then under that...with year_month_day_ and tack on some meaningful name like mom_bday

Once you do that..open up iPhoto..and import them in. It is actually a decent starter tool, and really..can't be beat since it is included in the price of your mac.

If you want more editing tools. on the mac....just go to the app store and you can get Aperture 3...for only $80. 

Do a little study and research on these....especially on learning how to work with them to organize your images, so you can catalog and find them as you start to gather a LARGE collection...I'm still working to get this straight as that I can already see not organizing, can get unwieldy.

I'd recommend you start with these since you're on a mac...and the price is right.

If you want to branch out...look into the Adobe suite of tools....good stuff, but can run you $$$$$ very quickly....

HTH,

cayenne


----------

